# Blood work trainwreck



## Luscious Lei (Jun 16, 2015)

Roughly 18 months ago I did a full panel BW and my lipids / liver values came back at:

Cholesterol 150-200mg% 253
Triglyceride 50-200mg% 100
HDL >30mg% 59
LDL <130mg% 141

AST (SGOT) <40U/L 19
ALT (SGPT) <40U/L 17

A month after my test/dbol/primo cycle I did bloods again and the lipids were a bit worse but not that much, I don't have the results on hand because I'm at the office but from what I remember Chol was at 240, tri a tad higher at 120 or so, HDL a bit lower and LDL a bit higher but nothing dramatic.

Last Friday I got some blood drawn to check my liver values since I need a baseline prior to starting the accutane, I checked the lipids as well, and here they are:

Cholesterol 150-200mg% 318
Triglyceride 50-200mg% 111
HDL >30mg% 27
LDL <130mg% 219

AST (SGOT) <40U/L 40
ALT (SGPT) <40U/L 46

I'm not worried by the liver values, I know that another week or so of NAC will bring them back in range, but damn the lipids are BAD.
I did run tren but for three weeks only and then hopped on some var for something like 6 weeks, I gotta check the file where I note down all my gear / AI intake but I shouldn't be too far off. I'm in my third week of cruise so my last tren pin was more than two months ago and my last var intake was three weeks ago.

Wondering if these are enough to fuuk my lipids up that hard and how long I should wait before doing bloods again to see where I stand.
It pisses me off because my diet is stellar, especially compared to the diet I was following when I did the first bloods 18 months ago.

Thoughts?


----------



## DF (Jun 16, 2015)

Sounds like the var to me Lewis.  Var will screw the lipids pretty good.  Not sure how long you should wait though.   I'd guess 3-4 more weeks.  I'm sure others will chime in on the time frame.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 16, 2015)

Var will destroy your lipid profile. I'd give it 6-8 weeks. I'm sure you will see some improvements in 3-4 like DF said.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 16, 2015)

Tren will really screw with lipid results as well, but you have been off of it long enough to have it's effect wear off... so it's got to be the Var.  As the others have said it will be about a month or 2 before things get back to "normal" for your body--at least that's about how long it takes me.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 16, 2015)

I've found the bloods I did post cycle six months ago and the #s are actually better than the 18 months old BW (Chol 242, Tri 97, HDL 52, LDL 131).

That's a pretty crazy jump, I knew var was hard on lipids but no way I thought it could be THAT hard. When I opened the envelope and saw that the chol # started with a 3 I was like "WTF???".

Thanks for the inputs folks.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 16, 2015)

All that lady boy semen 
****ing your liver....
now send me var


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 16, 2015)

Var and tren are the worst on lipids. If I were you I would run a statin on cycle from here on out. I myself take 40mg zocor every night while on blast and 20mg every night while on cruise. My hdl is always low like 20 but that dont bother me because my ldl is pretty low at like 50. My cholesterol sits at about 100 and triglycerides are at about 75. That is on a heavy cycle and you know what I mean when I say heavy Lei lol I also only eat oatmeal and rice for my carbs and lean meat for my protien with almonds for my fats and I dont **** off on my eating. 

Besides all that bullshit what kind of family history do you have with cholesterol? Alot of this stuff is genetics as well. Some can normally be higher and be just fine if thats how their genetics run. Also remember that studies are now starting to find that cholesterol is not really the main cause in artery disease...inflammation is now being discovered as the culprit (which big pharma is trying to suppress $$$$) so cholesterol numbers are more like a marker than a link. That does not mean we should ignore cholesterol levels but rather use them as a piece of a puzzle.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 16, 2015)

Damn sorry to hear that Lei! While I was gone from the board I went on harvoni and it completely cured my hep c. Now my bloods are all normal there are so many advances in treating your liver nowadays that you should be fine in that dept. Do not get me wrong once your liver is really bad you can be in trouble but you are a smart guy and you will be fine. I would stay away from the more toxic AAS like orals and tren at least until your lipids get back to normal also be careful with accutane cause it is very hard on you as well . wish you the best of luck brother!!!!!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 16, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Var and tren are the worst on lipids. If I were you I would run a statin on cycle from here on out. I myself take 40mg zocor every night while on blast and 20mg every night while on cruise. My hdl is always low like 20 but that dont bother me because my ldl is pretty low at like 50. My cholesterol sits at about 100 and triglycerides are at about 75. That is on a heavy cycle and you know what I mean when I say heavy Lei lol I also only eat oatmeal and rice for my carbs and lean meat for my protien with almonds for my fats and I dont **** off on my eating.
> 
> Besides all that bullshit what kind of family history do you have with cholesterol? Alot of this stuff is genetics as well. Some can normally be higher and be just fine if thats how their genetics run. Also remember that studies are now starting to find that cholesterol is not really the main cause in artery disease...inflammation is now being discovered as the culprit (which big pharma is trying to suppress $$$$) so cholesterol numbers are more like a marker than a link. That does not mean we should ignore cholesterol levels but rather use them as a piece of a puzzle.



Thanks for chiming in CS, I've tried to dig out a post you made on the topic but couldn't find it.
My diet is very clean, oats, rice and fruits for carbs, lean meat, lots of fish, greens, avocados or fish oil for fat, etc...My Doc told me to not worry about my chol # because although it's high my HDL is high as well, my tris are on the low side and the LDL just above range. These numbers don't vary much whatever I eat anyway, on the first #s I posted my diet was far from clean, I was drinking regularly and still smoking. The #s on my second post are under a much cleaner diet, no booze and after reducing the smoke drastically, they are better but not too far from the first ones. These days my diet is the best I've ever followed, which is why I fell from my chair when I saw the #s.

On the family side we have high chol (father side) but no history of cardio-vascular diseases.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 16, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> Thanks for chiming in CS, I've tried to dig out a post you made on the topic but couldn't find it.
> My diet is very clean, oats, rice and fruits for carbs, lean meat, lots of fish, greens, avocados or fish oil for fat, etc...My Doc told me to not worry about my chol # because although it's high my HDL is high as well, my tris are on the low side and the LDL just above range. These numbers don't vary much whatever I eat anyway, on the first #s I posted my diet was far from clean, I was drinking regularly and still smoking. The #s on my second post are under a much cleaner diet, no booze and after reducing the smoke drastically, they are better but not too far from the first ones. These days my diet is the best I've ever followed, which is why I fell from my chair when I saw the #s.
> 
> On the family side we have high chol (father side) but no history of cardio-vascular diseases.



There ya go my friend. I agree with your doc...your hdl is at a good number. Diet only takes us so far. Another positive note is that the numbers you got from this test are in the process of dropping now that your off. You know whats causing it to and that makes it very fixable. Very smart on your end to watch the trending and collect the data!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 17, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Very smart on your end to watch the trending and collect the data!



Lipids, RBC and blood pressure are the things I pay attention to when it comes to gear.
E2 are easy to manage and no one ever died from gyno. When I take DBol my liver values are around 100-110 but I don't sweat it, the liver recovers fast if you don't kill it and you'll have to bring the #s much higher than that to do so. Two weeks after my last DBol intake I'm back into the 40s, another week and I'm at my usual 20s.
Trashed lipids, high RBC and BP are what actually kills you, that's what I monitor closely.


----------

